# New military museum at Soesterberg airbase



## Marcel (May 15, 2015)

Lately the dutch MLM (airforce museum) and Army army museum were merged and got a brand new location at the former airbase Soesterberg. It's become a beautiful museum. Pictures below are by me, taken on May 4th:


----------



## Wildcat (May 15, 2015)

Looks great! That replica Buffalo impresses me every time I see a pic of it


----------



## razor1uk (May 15, 2015)

Lovely pics and museum, love the Meteor and the AMX13 105 AM
I wish the new site much luck and visitors - it looks nicer (if a little smaller) than the D Day Museum in Normandy (that I went to in 1990 on a school trip)

Thankx Marcel for posting about it


----------



## razor1uk (May 15, 2015)

Delete this post, lagging browser doubled posting issue ..blah blah etc.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2015)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2015)

I love the Do-24! Most beautiful seaplane ever built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2015)

Excellent shots Marcel!


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2015)

Great stuff Marcel. I read a snippet about this in either 'Fly Past' or 'The Aeroplane' recently, and wondered if you'd get to visit, so thanks for posting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2015)

Excellent pictures of an awesome museum my friend. That buffalo was built by the craftsmen at the Cradle of Aviation Museum here on Long Island. So at least it has some Long Island connection, just like the real ones.


----------



## Marcel (May 17, 2015)

That's right Vick. And it became a beautiful replica. It has been in storage since it came here, waiting for the new museum to open. 

Terry, I wanted to go earlier, but it was very popular and there have even been traffic jams, the first weeks it was open. So I decided to wait a bit untill it was less crowded. Still there were a lot of people this day. The museum setup is very modern and interactive. Many diehard history lovers don't like it, too much entertainment they say, so I went there with mixed feelings. But actually the museum did a great job, very informative and lots of fun. The kids really like it. It will help to interest future generations for military history, so mission accomplished.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 17, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 17, 2015)

Terrific photos Marcel, would really like to get there some day. A pity some of the aircraft become silhouettes as a result of the extensive glass work. The Do 24 is on long term loan from the RAF Museum; it was gifted to the museum by the Spanish, whose markings it was displayed in for many years at Hendon. Far more appropriate location in Holland since the machine was designed with the Dutch in mind. Do like the Buffalo reproduction.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2015)

Marcel said:


> . Many diehard history lovers don't like it, too much entertainment they say, so I went there with mixed feelings. But actually the museum did a great job, very informative and lots of fun. The kids really like it. It will help to interest future generations for military history, so mission accomplished.



Let me begin by saying an excellent job with the photos of what looks to be a wonderful museum.

As for all the gimmicks and entertainment., this is much like air shows I suppose with their bouncy inflatable castles and the like. Shows and museums I guess must expand their offereings to get people through the door to pay the bills. A small price to pay, in my opinion, to keep the aircraft available to us.

Cheers and once again, nice museum report.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2015)

Good pics Marcel. Looks like a nice collection. The Do-24 does stand out.


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2015)

Yes, that was already true when it was still in the cramped MLM, but now it has all the room and light that it needs. Still wish it could fly in formation with the Lelystad Catalina though.

If anyone of you ever comes to the Netherlands, go to this museum and give me a pm, so I have an excuse to go again


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2015)

Marcel said:


> Yes, that was already true when it was still in the cramped MLM, but now it has all the room and light that it needs. Still wish it could fly in formation with the Lelystad Catalina though.
> 
> If anyone of you ever comes to the Netherlands, go to this museum and give me a pm, so I have an excuse to go again



Why need an excuse at all?


----------



## Marcel (May 19, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why need an excuse at all?



True , actually I don't

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2015)

great pics Marcel.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2015)

How far away from you is this place?


----------



## Marcel (May 20, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> How far away from you is this place?



It's about an hour's drive. Soesterberg is near Utrecht, I live near Rotterdam.


----------

